# Aplicação de telemóvel e tablet em português.



## Toby (23 Dez 2021 às 11:31)

Bom dia,


Há algum tempo que ando à procura de uma forma de desenvolver uma rede portuguesa.
Achei esta aplicação e o contacto com o programador foi muito rápido e construtivo.
Com a ajuda de @Anticiclone Açores esta aplicação está agora disponível em português.
Existem alguns erros (por favor, avisem-me).
No início esta aplicação era orientada para Netatmo, agora torna-se uma verdadeira aplicação meteorológica.
Para Iphone/Ipad : 








						‎SmartMixin Weather
					

‎Find weather reports from several sources including your personal weather station within the same application.  This application is based on sharing, it is you who connect your station and decide to participate in the community by sharing your weather data.  The application provides access to...



					apps.apple.com
				




Para a versão Android em 1 ou 2 dias, alguns problemas a resolver:  








						SmartMixin Weather – Apps no Google Play
					

A plataforma de inteligência meteorológica




					play.google.com
				




Quem não tiver um dispositivo compatível, é possível instalar esta aplicação (versão Android) num computador Window com um emulador. 
Esta aplicação baseia-se na partilha, nenhuma estação vai estar nela sem a filiação do proprietário.
Actualmente pode adicionar as suas estações Davis, Weather Underground, Weatherflow, Netatmo e Synop/Metar.
Em breve, aqueles que têm múltiplas estações WU poderão adicioná-las (actualmente é apenas uma)
Em Janeiro estarão disponíveis as APIs Ecowitt, para que possa adicionar Ecowitt/Froggit.
As estações Barani (para informação é uma estação muito mais qualitativa do que uma Davis VP2) estão em estudo.
Outra função em estudo (uma função essencial para mim) é a visualização no mapa das estações da sua escolha.
Isto permite-lhe optimizar de acordo com os seus objectivos qualitativos.
Falta o radar nos Açores.
Outros projectos de extensão estão em estudo (Blitzortung, por exemplo)
O meu objectivo é adicionar estações IPMA!
É possível, mas os portugueses precisam de apoiar este pedido. Requer horas de programação, é fácil compreender que Vincent não vai trabalhar nas APIs IPMA para 2 ou 3 pessoas.
Uma aplicação centralizada é muito mais interessante do que ter de procurar na rede.

Aqui estão alguns screenshots, espero que este projecto o motive a participar.
Não precisa de ter uma estação para utilizar esta aplicação, por isso, por favor partilhe esta aplicação com os seus amigos e família para fazer crescer a parte portuguesa.

Boas festas para todos.


----------



## Toby (23 Dez 2021 às 11:33)




----------



## Toby (23 Dez 2021 às 11:35)




----------



## Toby (23 Dez 2021 às 11:39)




----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Dez 2021 às 13:00)

Viva, @Toby!

O que queres dizer com «é fácil compreender que Vincent não vai trabalhar nas APIs IPMA para 2 ou 3 pessoas»?

O IPMA disponibiliza dados horários das suas estações através de uma API, em formato json. Seria muito difícil implementar isto?

 https://api.ipma.pt/open-data/observation/meteorology/stations/observations.json


----------



## Thomar (23 Dez 2021 às 13:04)

Muitos Parabéns @Toby e @Anticiclone Açores! 


Obrigado pelo vosso esforço e dedicação, vocês são um exemplo a seguir por todos nós!

Boas Festas!


----------



## Toby (23 Dez 2021 às 13:26)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Viva, @Toby!
> 
> O que queres dizer com «é fácil compreender que Vincent não vai trabalhar nas APIs IPMA para 2 ou 3 pessoas»?
> 
> ...



Bom dia,

A implementação de um ficheiro JSON não é difícil (fiz um exemplo rápido).
https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topic...o-e-de-alerta-meteorologico.10729/post-843409
O principal trabalho é armazenar os dados no servidor de Vincent, que se torna mais complicado quando as fontes vêm de vários locais para obter um quadro idêntico 
Ver METAR: https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/medias-madeira.10739/post-843781
Não poder ter a história dos IPMAs não é muito interessante para mim.
Assim, Vincent não iniciará este trabalho se poucas pessoas alimentarem a base de dados portuguesa.
Por exemplo, vários de nós empurraram Vincent para trabalhar no Barani, e ele está a trabalhar nele. 

Obrigado @Thomar


----------



## AnDré (23 Dez 2021 às 14:55)

Muitos parabéns @Toby! 
Terei todo o gosto em adicionar as estações de Caneças e Várzea da Serra.

Assim que a versão esteja disponível para android avisa.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Dez 2021 às 20:25)

Toby disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> A implementação de um ficheiro JSON não é difícil (fiz um exemplo rápido).
> https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topic...o-e-de-alerta-meteorologico.10729/post-843409
> ...



Percebi 

Esperemos que a malta adira. Infelizmente muitos de nós, aqui no fórum, não têm estação meteorológica, mas seria muito bom que, aqueles que têm, aderissem ao projeto.

Naquilo que eu puder ajudar, é só dizer


----------



## Toby (24 Dez 2021 às 05:09)

AnDré disse:


> Muitos parabéns @Toby!
> Terei todo o gosto em adicionar as estações de Caneças e Várzea da Serra.
> 
> Assim que a versão esteja disponível para android avisa.



Bom dia,

Obrigado. 
Publicarei aqui um aviso quando a versão em português do Android estiver online. 
Se entende inglês, já pode incluí-los.


----------



## Toby (24 Dez 2021 às 05:21)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Percebi
> 
> Esperemos que a malta adira. Infelizmente muitos de nós, aqui no fórum, não têm estação meteorológica, mas seria muito bom que, aqueles que têm, aderissem ao projeto.
> 
> Naquilo que eu puder ajudar, é só dizer


Bom dia,

Para ajudar: como se costuma dizer na Bélgica  bater o prego e agitar o coco (humor). 
Mais seriamente, há muitas estações Davis da protecção civil na WL, provavelmente com os meus erros portugueses nunca recebo respostas aos meus e-mails.
Esta aplicação coincide com o objectivo do projecto CLIMA.AML, portanto, se alguém tiver contactos com eles...
Quando a versão em português do Android estiver disponível, talvez destaque esta aplicação no banner com a quarta linha (twitter, .....) ?
Todas as iniciativas são boas de tomar.
Actualmente existem 2 Davis e 2 WU, 3 dos quais são meus (incluindo o do meu amigo Juan).
Penso que todos os ingredientes estão lá para obter uma boa ferramenta em português, não perfeita de certeza mas melhor do que a que existe.
Quando as API da Ecowitt estiverem disponíveis, com as pequenas sondas de temperatura que testei  ( https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/teste-do-sensor-de-temperatura-ecowitt-froggit.10727/   )
alargará as possibilidades e as pessoas que não têm essa possibilidade ou o orçamento poderão trazer as suas pedras para o edifício. (GW1100+WH31= 55€envio e IVA incluído)
Especifico: não recebo qualquer comissão.  
Tenha um bom fim de semana.


*EDIT: *se uma pessoa pode contactar: https://observar.ipma.pt/estacoes-meteorologicas/


----------



## Toby (24 Dez 2021 às 10:16)

Parece (de acordo com um italiano) que esta aplicação funciona na "Box Android" para TV. Mais estável do que os emuladores Window.
Cabe-lhe a si testá-lo, eu e as televisões não somos amigos.
Solução para aqueles que não têm um telemóvel compatível.


----------



## LMMS (26 Dez 2021 às 15:00)

Boas,

Já estou a usar a app (Android) e a usar os dias de teste, mas já vejo algumas situações que acho que poderiam ser melhoradas.
No Mapa não dá para ver a precipitação acumulada ou outras referencias, só dá a temperatura e de cada vez que se procura uma localidade para dar a lista de estações perto e depois de entrar numa estação da lista, não dá para voltar à lista novamente, tem que se repetir o processo de pesquisa!

Em relação à quantidade de estações em Portugal, espero que aumente breve para então pagar o valor pedido e ter acesso à totalidade da app, pois com as que tem ainda não estou lá!
Parabéns pelo projeto!


----------



## Toby (27 Dez 2021 às 09:44)

Bom dia,

Transmitirei os vossos comentários a Vincent.
A versão 1.24 (português) em Android estará disponível após as férias.
Muitas novas funcionalidades estão planeadas.
Relativamente às estações portuguesas, sim, é bastante decepcionante ... Mais estações  mais dados  mais interesse  mais desenvolvimento.
Esta aplicação não é perfeita, mas um pequeno grupo dá uma ajuda a Vincent para fazer crescer esta aplicação.
Por exemplo, notei um problema de acumulação de chuva em alguns Davis VP2 com WL IP (1ª geração) é o Davis APIV2 que está em falta.


----------



## Zarb (27 Dez 2021 às 21:18)

Toby disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Transmitirei os vossos comentários a Vincent.
> A versão 1.24 (português) em Android estará disponível após as férias.
> ...


Seria interessante que a localização e condições de instalação destas estações fossem monitorizadas (por foto, por exemplo). Porque a poder entrar qualquer uma, já temos o WU (por exemplo, também mostra várias estações em vários países africanos e não sei até que ponto são dados reais - algumas com dezenas de km de diferença mostravam diferenças de temperatura de mais de 20.º C). Em relação à qualidade dos dados na WU, não vejo a diferença para esta.
De qualquer modo já fiz o download.


----------



## Toby (28 Dez 2021 às 06:40)

Zarb disse:


> Seria interessante que a localização e condições de instalação destas estações fossem monitorizadas (por foto, por exemplo). Porque a poder entrar qualquer uma, já temos o WU (por exemplo, também mostra várias estações em vários países africanos e não sei até que ponto são dados reais - algumas com dezenas de km de diferença mostravam diferenças de temperatura de mais de 20.º C). Em relação à qualidade dos dados na WU, não vejo a diferença para esta.
> De qualquer modo já fiz o download.


Uma evolução futura será mostrar o mapa com as suas estações favoritas (impossível na WU)
Foto, condições de instalação.....  abriremos a caixa do pandora no dia em que houver 50 estações portuguesas.
Já tomei rakes suficientes  para tentar uma rede de qualidade, pelo que veremos mais tarde.


----------



## Toby (28 Dez 2021 às 07:54)

Bom dia,

Versão Android 1.24.8: 







@AnDré


----------



## ecobcg (28 Dez 2021 às 09:07)

Bom dia,
Parabéns pelo trabalho desenvolvido.

Já criei conta e penso que já adicionei uma das minhas estações, via Wunderground. A de Carvoeiro.


----------



## AnDré (28 Dez 2021 às 09:35)

Toby disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Versão Android 1.24.8:
> 
> ...


Bom dia,

Adicionei a estação de Várzea da Serra a partir do WU, mas na secção "Estações meteorológicas", diz "Você ainda não tem uma estação meteorológica". 
Só me deixa adicionar uma estação.


----------



## Toby (28 Dez 2021 às 09:58)

AnDré disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Adicionei a estação de Várzea da Serra a partir do WU, mas na secção "Estações meteorológicas", diz "Você ainda não tem uma estação meteorológica".
> Só me deixa adicionar uma estação.


Bom dia,

Obrigado. 
Obrigado @ecobcg 
Actualmente, não é possível acrescentar várias WU (isto está previsto para um futuro próximo)
Para o de Caneças, adicionar por WL


----------



## AnDré (28 Dez 2021 às 10:26)

Toby disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Obrigado.
> Obrigado @ecobcg
> ...


Já lá estão as duas: Várzea e Caneças.


----------



## Toby (29 Dez 2021 às 07:55)

Primeira pedra do edifício


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Dez 2021 às 16:15)

Ontem adicionei a minha estação, PENAMAIOR PACOS DE FERRREIRA.
Espero que seja um bom contributo para a rede.

Já agora, há a possibilidade de visualizar no ecrã principal os dados que se quer? Por exemplo no mapa ver só a temperatura, só a precipitação, só o vento, só a humidade?
Tentei mas não dei com essa opção.


----------



## Toby (29 Dez 2021 às 20:47)

Aristocrata disse:


> Ontem adicionei a minha estação, PENAMAIOR PACOS DE FERRREIRA.
> Espero que seja um bom contributo para a rede.
> 
> Já agora, há a possibilidade de visualizar no ecrã principal os dados que se quer? Por exemplo no mapa ver só a temperatura, só a precipitação, só o vento, só a humidade?
> Tentei mas não dei com essa opção.


Boa noite,

Obrigado pela vossa participação, os pequenos rios fazem grandes rios.
No mapa está (de momento apenas o t°) se apontar para a estação da sua escolha, tem isto: 





Pessoalmente, para desenvolvimentos a curto prazo, prefiro o mapa com as estações "favoritas". Eu não sou o programador, apenas um "ajudante".  
Aqui está um exemplo da história da estação @Aristocrata  :










Penso que isto deveria encorajar as pessoas a participar.


----------



## Fpinto (30 Dez 2021 às 00:01)

Acabei de adicionar a minha. Boa sorte.


----------



## Toby (30 Dez 2021 às 07:05)

Fpinto disse:


> Acabei de adicionar a minha. Boa sorte.


Obrigado


----------



## Toby (2 Jan 2022 às 20:34)




----------



## Toby (3 Jan 2022 às 19:58)

Boa noite,

Aqui está um exemplo, a combinação de duas estações bem montadas @AnDré @João Esteves  e METARs, é claro e sem estações extravagantes que vemos na WU, WC, WL.
Vou deixá-lo adivinhar as vantagens que podem ser obtidas com as estações IPMA.


----------



## Toby (7 Jan 2022 às 18:41)

Boa noite,

Com a chegada da segunda estação @ecobcg , somos agora 16 estações portuguesas, o que começa a ser interessante dada a qualidade das estações.
Tenho contacto regular com o programador, ele é realmente um tipo aberto e curioso.
Em resposta a um pedido de um membro do meteopt.com (que pensei ser impossível), a sua resposta foi simples: "Toby pode dar-me exemplos, documentação, etc.?"

 Tenha um bom fim de semana.


----------



## Toby (14 Jan 2022 às 07:47)

Bom dia,

Adição (V1.27.1):  a conversão k/j permite a comparação com os IPMA.


----------



## Toby (18 Jan 2022 às 07:31)

Bom dia,

*Versão 1.27.2 disponível*
Convido-o a ler a nova descrição desta aplicação.
É uma pena que poucas estações portuguesas estejam incluídas., 
Os recentes acontecimentos após a erupção do Tongo provam a utilidade desta aplicação e a rapidez em encontrar informação.


----------



## Toby (3 Fev 2022 às 17:34)

*Versão 1.28.2 disponível*
Escolha de previsões por cada estação favorita


----------



## Toby (4 Fev 2022 às 19:50)

Boa noite,

Como eu tinha anunciado que Vincent estava a trabalhar em IPMAs.
*Esta sexta-feira as estações IPMA estão integradas na Synop/Metar.*​Ele ainda tem de trabalhar para conseguir a história.
Ele tem os mesmos erros de posicionamento que eu tenho no meu mapa "artisanal"
*Atingi os meus objectivos: versão portuguesa com estações IPMA, agora espero que a parte das estações amadoras cresça.*























Mistura Amador/Synop-Metar:


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (6 Fev 2022 às 23:36)

Excelente projecto a que eu ainda não tinha dado a devida atenção. Adicionei a minha estação via WU, a Cacela Monte da Pita.

Para ter acesso as funcionalidades avançadas de gráficos e afins é necessário ter a versão pro certo?


----------



## Toby (8 Fev 2022 às 18:34)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Excelente projecto a que eu ainda não tinha dado a devida atenção. Adicionei a minha estação via WU, a Cacela Monte da Pita.
> 
> Para ter acesso as funcionalidades avançadas de gráficos e afins é necessário ter a versão pro certo?


Obrigado, a versão paga é mais completa.
Eu não ganho nada, apenas com o objectivo de melhorar.
O autor é simplesmente uma pessoa de mente aberta que cumpre as suas promessas.
Dou-lhe a informação porque gosto deste pedido.
Que eu saiba, nenhum deles está em português com IPMA.
Há erros (estou a trabalhar nisso) e estamos a tentar recuperar a história.


----------



## criz0r (10 Fev 2022 às 01:19)

Antes de mais, parabenizar o @Toby e o @Anticiclone Açores por esta excelente iniciativa. Já há muito que a comunidade de Meteorologia em Portugal, pedia um projecto deste calibre. 

As estações meteorológicas da Cova da Piedade e Santa Marta do Pinhal, serão adicionadas em breve. Manifesto desde já, e em nome da minha equipa, toda a disponibilidade para vos ajudar no que for necessário e dentro das possibilidades.


----------



## Toby (16 Fev 2022 às 16:30)

Rectificação da radiação solar dos IPMA


----------



## meteo_xpepe (13 Mar 2022 às 07:43)

Excelente projeto, já aderi com a minha estação aqui na Cuba (Alentejo), parabéns!


----------



## Toby (13 Mar 2022 às 08:50)

meteo_xpepe disse:


> Excelente projeto, já aderi com a minha estação aqui na Cuba (Alentejo), parabéns!



Bom dia,

Obrigado, já vi. 
Também um nos Açores @Anticiclone Açores e provavelmente hoje um na Batalha @Pisfip . Normalmente um também em Estrela @ACalado 
Bom domingo para todos


----------



## Toby (15 Mar 2022 às 19:45)

Apoio às estações Ecowitt e Co


----------



## Toby (21 Mar 2022 às 10:15)

Bom dia,

V1.31.4 (Android & IOS) possibilidade de adicionar 3 estações WU por utilizador.
*Actualmente 26 estações amadoras em Portugal*,​*algumas regiões estão a tornar-se interessantes de ver, *​por isso continue a registar mais estações. Com as estações IPMA, temos uma boa ferramenta.


----------



## Toby (24 Mar 2022 às 14:57)

Uma função útil e pouco utilizada: exportação de dados.
É fácil de compreender que quanto mais se alimentar a aplicação, mais completa ela será. Exemplo de um ficheiro Excel



			https://filedn.com/lxtJY18lcdpH0L6MOjBnGBF/outdoor_report.xlsx


----------



## Thomar (24 Mar 2022 às 16:25)

Boa ferramenta.  @Toby


----------



## Toby (31 Mar 2022 às 10:15)

Bom dia,

Está a progredir, não é perfeito mas na direcção certa.


----------



## Toby (9 Abr 2022 às 15:52)

Boa tarde,

Nova função (V1.34.3): comparações entre estações.
PS: as traduções estão atrasadas, tenho muito que fazer neste momento.


----------

